# Studio Photography for Vehicles



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm turning 40 next month and the family are asking what I would like as a present. 

I was thinking about taking my cherished mini cooper to one of these studio sessions to get some high quality/magazine type photos taken.

Can anyone recommend a company that does this sort of thing and rough idea of price, ideally located in the Kent area.

Cheers all.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

dubnut71 is down that way I believe?

drew


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Cheers Drew, Phil, I am over in Berkshire about an hour and a half away from you, any good?


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

There's also eclectic cars who are in Oxfordshire, not sure how far away from you that is but google them.


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers Drew, Phil, I am over in Berkshire about an hour and a half away from you, any good?


what is it you do mate?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

freshprince said:


> what is it you do mate?


This kinda thing:














































With a little bit of this sometimes:


----------



## freshprince (Apr 21, 2007)

ace, where you based in berks?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

freshprince said:


> ace, where you based in berks?


Bracknell :tumbleweed:


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

Cheers for all the replies.

dubnut71 - the photos you posted look great. Exactly the sort of thing I've got in mind and Bracknell is not too far away.

I'm not able to get onto the web too much tonight, but if you can post your website (if you have one) or contact details and I'll catch up with you in the next day or so to get some more info.

Thanks again. :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Phil1971 said:


> Cheers for all the replies.
> 
> dubnut71 - the photos you posted look great. Exactly the sort of thing I've got in mind and Bracknell is not too far away.
> 
> ...


You can always Pm me mate. In deference to the mods and owners of DW I feel that advertising my website and services whilst not being a supporter wouldn't be exactly cricket.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Nice use of the self timer function on the penultimate pic there Graeme (watch your circulation doing the laces up too vigorously though)  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Viper said:


> Nice use of the self timer function on the penultimate pic there Graeme (watch your circulation doing the laces up too vigorously though)  :thumb: :lol:


Busted!!!!!!!


----------



## Phil1971 (Sep 3, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Phil1971 said:


> PM sent.


Got it buddy - will PM you back!!


----------

